# quickbooks accounting software



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

How many people keep track of their business using quickbooks. Or what other software is out there that is good. I have bought quickbooks but i am unsure if this is the best for my business. Please let me know what everyone is using.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I have been using quickbooks for years,it's a pretty good program.When I bought it it seemed to have the most user friendly interface,and could be networked easily.

I think the competition has caught up now and most of the other big acct programs are just as easy to use.

One tip,go see your accountant FIRST,and get him to help you set up all your accounts and categories.I did it myself,and now it's coming back to haunt me.I believe Quickbooks will also come out and do it for you for a flat rate fee,but I think you'd be better off with your own accountant.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"One tip,go see your accountant FIRST,and get him to help you set up all your accounts and categories.I did it myself,and now it's coming back to haunt me."

Same here & recommend the same advise!! 

Been using it for years with no problems. Very easy to use & to customize for any particular situation that one may have.


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

*damned Intuit*

It's a great program but it's gone from BUYING it for $99 (5 years ago) and you downloaded the update for free, and then like $29 for the annual payroll tax update (must have it) to like $189 for next years update AND they make you update the program every few years. I was running QB99 till 12/31/02 at which time Intuit STOPPED supporting 99 (no tax update available ) so I HAD to buy the programe AGAIN for $169 and THEN pay the $159 for the tax update!!!!!!!
ROTTEN xxxxs trying to pass Microsoft for biggest xxxxxs of the year.
I HATE INTUIT................


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

MLB, its a small cost per year when you think of it that way. I have been using QB for years. The fact that you get frequent upgrades and improvements is worth it to my business. I actually switched accountants 5 years ago because the program i was using ( Peachtree ) wasn't very user friendly, and my accountant didnt know anything else. Went to the QB website http://quickbooks.com and found an accountant within 2 miles of my business that was QB certified. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I use Quickbooks too, currently 2001 version. They last a while then Intuit stops servicing them and you have to upgrade. In my business the upgrades don't do me much good, I don't run payroll.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Does anyone use the Blizzard Buster Software, The banner that I always see flashing on the top on the plowsite.com site??? If anyone uses it how does it work?


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CPSS _
> *MLB, its a small cost per year when you think of it that way. I have been using QB for years. The fact that you get frequent upgrades and improvements is worth it to my business. I actually switched accountants 5 years ago because the program i was using ( Peachtree ) wasn't very user friendly, and my accountant didnt know anything else. Went to the QB website http://quickbooks.com and found an accountant within 2 miles of my business that was QB certified. Best decision I ever made. *


You're right of course, overall. Just RAGS me that they can change course and make you buy annual subscriptions for a program that you already bought outright and paid for!!:realmad: 
KInd of like your truck dying as it turns 50,000 miles and they tell you that you can renew it for more future service by paying THIS FEE to the manufacturer. Oh, and that will now be an annual thing??? FRAGGGIN ICEHOLES


----------



## Fine Lines Lawn (Mar 14, 2001)

I've always been happy with QuickBooks Pro and currently use 2002.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

I downloaded the Blizzard Buster Demo from online, and I like it. It is easy to use and keep track of income and money owed, but I do plan to purchase the Contractor's Edition of QuickBooks 2003 in the spring/summer time.


Mike


----------

